# Depressed but not suicidal....



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Am I the only one here thats depressed but not suicidal..? '

I WOULD NEVER EVER KILL MYSELF


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

^ not sure if joking??


----------

